# task manager won't open, laptop won't shut down



## moogle301

Hello
I'm not a computer pro but I'm pretty competent usually, however I'm way out of my league
First my laptop stopped going into sleep mode and when I put my battery plan to balanced it fixed it temporarily. then the battery stopped charging. i took it out and put it again, it has fixed. then the big problems began
task manager stopped working (it would open and be running but I couldn't see it anywhere, only the green box on the lower right panel thing) - I downloaded process explorer and killed the many task managers i had running. so its not fixed but replaced
then the big problem - it can no longer shut down  it says its gonna and then just stays at the 'logging out' screen. i'm worried every time i hard reset i'm damaging it.

at some point i did a system restore (before the major probs happened because it prompted me. i thought i could perhaps do a restore from longer back but now I can't get system restore to appear though it is running. I can't get task viewer to work without crashing, I can't do windows update or windows defender scan.
I have run avg and the microsoft malicious software removal tool which are taking 7 hours to finish, early at the end and no results -  so does this mean it isn't a virus? also, how is AVG different from windows defender? I have run glary, ccleaner, and advances system care..
I have just made a windows vista repair disc though i'm not really sure what it does, should I use it? also I don't think I can do a reset because my laptop did not come with a vista disc  apparently it is maybe stored by hidden paritian? I don't really get it.
Any ideas? Its worrying me a lot, I have my laptop in my room so keeping it on is not an option, i don't think hard reset is a long-term solution either. I really need it fixed before I head back to Uni because the idea of being cut off is scary. I could get someone to fix it but apparently that could add up to £90 or something :S

also, say I back everything up and it turns out I did have a virus. might I infect my data in my backup and be infected forever?

please help if you can!


----------



## moogle301

also I keep seeing about some 'HijackThis' thing which I don't really understand. would that help ppl solve my problem or is that for something else?


----------



## Respital

Please follow the steps in this thread and post the required logs.


----------



## moogle301

Respital said:


> Please follow the steps in this thread and post the required logs.



Okay, I've done the Malwarebytes one. It said it found a trojan named trojan.agent but when I googled it some sites said it was a fake trojan to scare people into buying the full anti-virusy software. Others said it was real. Does anybody know about trojan.agent? does it match my problems?
Also i clicked delete or remove or whatever but it said it could not be removed and would be upon reboot - but as you know, my computer has a problem with restarting. should i try and restart it? it probably won't log off and I'll have to hard reset and turn it on, will this still remove the trojan?
should I do a full-scan?

I'll post the malwarebytes log:
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.36
Database version: 1970
Windows 6.0.6001 Service Pack 1

12/04/2009 16:44:57
mbam-log-2009-04-12 (16-44-57).txt

Scan type: Quick Scan
Objects scanned: 69718
Time elapsed: 7 minute(s), 33 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 1

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
C:\A (Trojan.Agent) -> Delete on reboot.


----------



## moogle301

my hyjackthis log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 09:50:05, on 13/04/2009
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18000)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 3\AWC.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkIcon.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\NPDIRECT\tpfnf7sp.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\PM Driver\PMHandler.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\HOTKEY\TpWAudAp.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\Scheduler\scheduler_proxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\LenovoCare\LPMGR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\AwayTask\AwaySch.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lenovo Multimedia Center\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkVantage\AMSG\Amsg.exe
C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\nmapp.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\ACTray.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\ACWLIcon.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\cssauth.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\OmniPageSE4\OpWareSE4.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMYPRT.EXE
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\Program Files\WordWeb\wweb32.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Bluetooth Software\BtStackServer.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\tvtpwm_tray.exe
C:\Windows\system32\sdclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Last.fm\LastFM.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\USERS\CLARA\DOWNLOADS\PROCESSEXPLORER\PROCEXP.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://search.orbitdownloader.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: btorbit.com - {000123B4-9B42-4900-B3F7-F4B073EFC214} - C:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitcth.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: AskBar BHO - {201f27d4-3704-41d6-89c1-aa35e39143ed} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: ThinkVantage Password Manager - {F040E541-A427-4CF7-85D8-75E3E0F476C5} - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\tvtpwm_ie_com.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Veoh Browser Plug-in - {D0943516-5076-4020-A3B5-AEFAF26AB263} - C:\Program Files\Veoh Networks\Veoh\Plugins\reg\VeohToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Grab Pro - {C55BBCD6-41AD-48AD-9953-3609C48EACC7} - C:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\GrabPro.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Foxit Toolbar - {3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPFNF7] C:\Program Files\Lenovo\NPDIRECT\TPFNF7SP.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PMHandler] C:\PROGRA~1\Lenovo\PMDRIV~1\PMHandler.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPWAUDAP] C:\Program Files\Lenovo\HOTKEY\TpWAudAp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaanotif.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TVT Scheduler Proxy] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\Scheduler\scheduler_proxy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FingerPrintSoftware] "C:\Program Files\Lenovo Fingerprint Software\fpapp.exe" \s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LPManager] C:\PROGRA~1\Lenovo\LENOVO~2\LPMGR.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DiskeeperSystray] "C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkIcon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AwaySch] C:\Program Files\Lenovo\AwayTask\AwaySch.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\Lenovo Multimedia Center\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LanguageShortcut] "C:\Program Files\Lenovo Multimedia Center\PowerDVD\Language\Language.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AMSG] C:\Program Files\ThinkVantage\AMSG\Amsg.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nmapp] "C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\nmapp.exe" -autorun -nosplash
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ACTray] C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\ACTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ACWLIcon] C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\ACWLIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [cssauth] "C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\cssauth.exe" silent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LenovoOobeOffers] c:\SWTOOLS\LenovoWelcome\LenovoOobeOffers.exe /filePath="c:\swshare\firstrun.txt"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSBkgdUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Scansoft Shared\SSBkgdUpdate\SSBkgdupdate.exe" -Embedding -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OpwareSE4] "C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\OmniPageSE4\OpwareSE4.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonSolutionMenu] C:\Program Files\Canon\SolutionMenu\CNSLMAIN.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonMyPrinter] C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe /install /silent
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (reboot)] "C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe" /runcleanupscript
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: WordWeb.lnk = C:\Program Files\WordWeb\wweb32.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/201
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Grab video by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/204
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Do&wnload selected by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/203
O8 - Extra context menu item: Down&load all by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/202
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {0045D4BC-5189-4b67-969C-83BB1906C421} - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\tvtpwm_ie_com.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ThinkVantage Password Manager... - {0045D4BC-5189-4b67-969C-83BB1906C421} - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\tvtpwm_ie_com.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-12650 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1239469684989
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1239469772680
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{6919E77B-522A-4E21-A7DA-27DD00711701}: NameServer = 134.219.101.211 134.219.101.212
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avgwlntf - C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\avgwlntf.dll
O23 - Service: Ac Profile Manager Service (AcPrfMgrSvc) - Lenovo - C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\AcPrfMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Access Connections Main Service (AcSvc) - Lenovo - C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\AcSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Agere Modem Call Progress Audio (AgereModemAudio) - Agere Systems - C:\Windows\system32\agrsmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Resident Shield Service (AvgCoreSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgrssvc.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper - Diskeeper Corporation - C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
O23 - Service: Fn+F5 Service (FNF5SVC) - Lenovo. - C:\Program Files\LENOVO\HOTKEY\FNF5SVC.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1c8e883963eb170) (gupdate1c8e883963eb170) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: PIXMA Extended Survey Program (IJPLMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: IPS Core Service (IPSSVC) - Lenovo Group Limited - C:\Windows\system32\IPSSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: Pure Networks Net2Go Service (nmraapache) - Pure Networks, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\WebServer\bin\nmraapache.exe
O23 - Service: Pure Networks Network Magic Service (nmservice) - Pure Networks, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\nmsrvc.exe
O23 - Service: PMSveH - Lenovo - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\PM Driver\PMSveH.exe
O23 - Service: ProtexisLicensing - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PSIService.exe
O23 - Service: Macrium Reflect Image Mounting Service (ReflectService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Macrium\Reflect\ReflectService.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Net (rpcnet) - Absolute Software Corp. - C:\Windows\system32\rpcnet.exe
O23 - Service: System Update (SUService) - Lenovo Group Limited - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\System Update\SUService.exe
O23 - Service: ThinkVantage Registry Monitor Service - Lenovo Group Limited - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\tvt_reg_monitor_svc.exe
O23 - Service: On Screen Display (TPHKSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\LENOVO\HOTKEY\TPHKSVC.exe
O23 - Service: TSS Core Service (TSSCoreService) - IBM - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\tvttcsd.exe
O23 - Service: TVT Backup Protection Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Rescue and Recovery\rrpservice.exe
O23 - Service: TVT Backup Service - Lenovo Group Limited - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Rescue and Recovery\rrservice.exe
O23 - Service: TVT Scheduler - Lenovo Group Limited - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\Scheduler\tvtsched.exe

--
End of file - 16345 bytes







thanks for any help - i should be revising and I've spent the last week trying to fix this >.<

also, I was backing up my data (I hope if there is a virus it won't transfer) and I noticed that one file which wouldn't copy was C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft\RAC\StateData because there was a problem, it was corrupt or something.. could this mean anything? i think I may have accidentally done something to it when backing it up last time, but maybe i'm paranoid

i would try a system restore but it won't work.. i have advanced system care and that has rollbacks.. i don't think its the same and that might not work either >.< hyjackthis almost didn't open the first time.. i made a vista recovery CD as my laptop did not come with one but I don't really know what it does
since my date is backed up my big worry is my itunes since 'date added' is my favourite feature and I don't know if this is transferable  if I copy over from a backup they'll all be added the same day..
also a worry is to fix this soon because every time it shuts down unexpectedly or i hard reset this is bad for it?
again thanks for any help


----------



## moogle301

Respital said:


> Please follow the steps in this thread and post the required logs.


thank you for directing me to the right place  i guess i'm another annoying person who didn't do the proper thing :S I'm usually not so rubbish


----------



## griswold82

*Did you fix it?*

Hello,

My Windows Vista computer is having the same exact problem. Task Manager won't open and the computer won't shut down. I've done numerous scans for virus/malware but haven't found anything on them. Were you able to resolve your problem?


----------



## moogle301

griswold82 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My Windows Vista computer is having the same exact problem. Task Manager won't open and the computer won't shut down. I've done numerous scans for virus/malware but haven't found anything on them. Were you able to resolve your problem?



no  I mean I only just posted. I'm too scared to turn it on again until I have to (I have an old desktop to use atm) but I don't know what I'll do once I go back for exams. It will be too noisy to sleep and leave it on in my room but to be unconnected to the world....

I'm kinda glad you just had a problem when I did, makes me think it might be a more current problem or something  - this should mean it'll be easier fixed?


----------



## griswold82

*i fixed it*

I fixed my problem. It was the wireless network driver. It needed to be updated. It's my girlfriends computer, and 2 weeks ago the automatic update popped up, but she closed it. This somehow caused the wireless network driver to get corrupted, and everytime the computer booted up, it got into a viscious cycle of trying to run Windows Update using the bad wireless network driver and it would bog the computer down.

I unistalled the network driver, and installed the newest one I got from Intel's website and everythign works now.

Vista is terrible.


----------



## moogle301

griswold82 said:


> I fixed my problem. It was the wireless network driver. It needed to be updated. It's my girlfriends computer, and 2 weeks ago the automatic update popped up, but she closed it. This somehow caused the wireless network driver to get corrupted, and everytime the computer booted up, it got into a viscious cycle of trying to run Windows Update using the bad wireless network driver and it would bog the computer down.
> 
> I unistalled the network driver, and installed the newest one I got from Intel's website and everythign works now.
> 
> Vista is terrible.



thanks for replying
the problem arose for me a week after i got home, so diff. wireless, don't know if thats relevant. i switched to my desktop from my laptop (and used my external HD) and now it has the same problem so perhaps its a virus..  and i don't know if wrieless would affect my desktop..


----------



## Gooberman

griswold82 said:


> I fixed my problem. It was the wireless network driver. It needed to be updated. It's my girlfriends computer, and 2 weeks ago the automatic update popped up, but she closed it. This somehow caused the wireless network driver to get corrupted, and everytime the computer booted up, it got into a viscious cycle of trying to run Windows Update using the bad wireless network driver and it would bog the computer down.
> 
> I unistalled the network driver, and installed the newest one I got from Intel's website and everythign works now.
> 
> Vista is terrible.




How is vista terrible? It looked like your girlfriend cancled the update


----------



## gamegarro

Hello,

Here is a step by step set of instructions designed to help you solve your problem:

Task manager won't open - cannot open task manager:

http://www.cleanvirus.org/2009/04/task-manager-wont-open-cannot-open-task-manager/

With Regards,

Garro


----------



## moogle301

gamegarro said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here is a step by step set of instructions designed to help you solve your problem:
> 
> Task manager won't open - cannot open task manager:
> 
> http://www.cleanvirus.org/2009/04/task-manager-wont-open-cannot-open-task-manager/
> 
> With Regards,
> 
> Garro



I can't seem to change anything in registry
also, can you be sure that it is disabled? it seems to think it is working

also, windows update isn't working.. i tried to download manually but the site only works with IE and that doesn't seem to be working either!!


----------



## Respital

Hello:

*Download and Run ComboFix*
*If you already have Combofix, please delete this copy and download it again as it's being updated regularly.*

*Download this file* from one of the three below listed places :

http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/ComboFix.exe
http://www.forospyware.com/sUBs/ComboFix.exe
http://subs.geekstogo.com/ComboFix.exe

Then double click *combofix.exe* & follow the prompts.
When finished, it shall produce *a log* for you. *Post that log* in your next reply
*Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window whilst it's running. That may cause it to stall*

Combofix should never take more that 20 minutes including the reboot if malware is detected.
If it does, open *Task Manager* then *Processes* tab (press ctrl, alt and del at the same time) and end any processes of *findstr, find, sed or swreg*, then combofix should continue.
If that happened we want to know, and also what process you had to end.

In your next reply i will need:

The ComboFix log
A fresh HiJackThis log
An update on how your computer is running


----------

